
Sierra Juliet Foxtrot - mpweiher
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/09/26/SierraJulietFoxtrot.html
======
Sujan
Can someone translate maybe?

~~~
sysdyne
It's about SWJ's hysteria but nobody would need to translate it for you.

~~~
Sujan
What is SWJ?

Also: What does any of this have to do with "... if you could read more than
140 characters." that you first posted in your reply but then deleted?

~~~
sysdyne
Its all over social media. Google has been invented. Go figure it out
yourself. Second point. I though that I might hurt your little feelings so I
deleted that part.

~~~
Sujan
Social Wustice Jarrior?

